# Larder beetles  good or bad



## bhoeschcod (Jan 8, 2009)

What do you think about larder beetles?


----------



## Vulgaris (Jan 8, 2009)

Of course everything has it's place in the world but they get my vote for terrible

They are disgusting, can infest your house, and eat my wasp nest collection!!!


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 9, 2009)

I voted good because i like em for feeders


----------



## calum (Jan 9, 2009)

I belive these are pretty simmilar to dermestidae spp so I like them. I breed them (at higher temps, they breed like sewer rats; and eat the same way too) and use them in my cricket colonies to eat dead cricket matter. they are very good as "cleanup crew" bugs.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 9, 2009)

calum said:


> I belive these are pretty simmilar to dermestidae spp so I like them. I breed them (at higher temps, they breed like sewer rats; and eat the same way too) and use them in my cricket colonies to eat dead cricket matter. they are very good as "cleanup crew" bugs.


you can say that again i use em in my vivaruim


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 9, 2009)

BTW i might as well say this:im not changing anymore [untill spring]on my disecions with bugs im sticking with larder beetles for winter pets [besides my kitty] untill spring.:8o


----------



## Vulgaris (Jan 9, 2009)

Yes I have noticed there are a lot of them in the cricket colonies at the pet store and I get them in when I buy crickets

They can infest your house if they escape, and I collect wasps nests as some of you may know. They eat the nests, and the only good way to get rid of them is to freeze all the nests for 24 hrs.

they are a pain in the ass

BTW bhoeschod you should consider calling them "carpet beetles" or "dermestid beetles" since larder beetles are a specific species and people may not recognize the name


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 9, 2009)

k thanks and yeah i agree i had them in my bed! OMG was i scared i screamed like a girl lol but there gone i think........


----------



## Vulgaris (Jan 9, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> I voted good because i like em for feeders


do you have reptiles?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 10, 2009)

Vulgaris said:


> do you have reptiles?


Nope i use em for sallies in the summer time and in the winter they grow there numbers back up or wood frogs which live in my basement


----------



## gvfarns (Jan 11, 2009)

Dude this is a hilarious poll.   You ask "good or bad?" and then the options are "yes" and "no."  Yes good or yes bad?  Not too bad?  Not good enough?  I need a third option: I don't understand the question.


----------



## Vulgaris (Jan 11, 2009)

I just figured "no" was meant to mean "bad" since they are both negative

But you are right, it is not a yes or no question


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 11, 2009)

Well i can not find the damn edit button am i blind or something?anyway its yes for they are good and no for they are bad is that clearer?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 11, 2009)

BTW calum what did you feed your culture??


----------



## Matt K (Jan 11, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> Nope i use em for sallies in the summer time and in the winter they grow there numbers back up or wood frogs which live in my basement


*What *are "sallies" ?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 11, 2009)

sallies are salamanders


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 12, 2009)

I voted "yes", because I've kept more than 10 Dermestidae species as pets (including 3 _Dermestes_ species). They're interesting, eat almost everything, you can use them for cleanig sceletons, cages ect.

I only hate them when they find my collection of pinned insects


----------



## clam1991 (Jan 12, 2009)

Dark Raptor said:


> I voted "yes", because I've kept more than 10 Dermestidae species as pets (including 3 _Dermestes_ species). They're interesting, eat almost everything, you can use them for cleanig sceletons, cages ect.
> 
> I only hate them when they find my collection of pinned insects


someones got skeletons in their closet


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 12, 2009)

Creepy  much  XD


----------



## crpy (Jan 12, 2009)

bhoeschcod said:


> Creepy  much  XD


did someone call me?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 12, 2009)

Um no lol!


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 12, 2009)

Good or bad? That kindof depends - what do you want 'em for? I'm interested in the carrion-eating species to clean carcasses, but there are a number of species with variable diet and care needs. Personally I think they're neat little buggers, but you definitely want an escape-proofed enclosure.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 12, 2009)

I found that out the hard way last time  anyway i use em for dead bugs that i find and feed the adult beetles to my spider


----------



## Dark Raptor (Jan 13, 2009)

clam1991 said:


> someones got skeletons in their closet


Yup  I work as biologist at University of Warsaw... you don't even know what things I keep on my desk (and don't even think about my closet)


----------



## crpy (Jan 13, 2009)

Dark Raptor said:


> Yup  I work as biologist at University of Warsaw... you don't even know what things I keep on my desk (and don't even think about my closet)


Awesome avatar btw


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah that is an awsome avatar


----------



## calum (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to get enough dermestids to strip a skull to the bone.. It won't take long at the crazy rate these guys are breeding at.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool i wish you luck:}


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a question how do you have the cages setup calum,any pics?


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 18, 2009)

here is a picture of my larder beetle larvae


----------



## Choobaine (Jan 18, 2009)

*twitch* wow, you've REALLY outdone yourself


----------



## bhoeschcod (Jan 18, 2009)

thanx i think....


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 12, 2009)

gvfarns said:


> Dude this is a hilarious poll.   You ask "good or bad?" and then the options are "yes" and "no."  Yes good or yes bad?  Not too bad?  Not good enough?  I need a third option: I don't understand the question.


don't worry he never makes sense


----------



## bhoeschcod (Feb 13, 2009)

okay then..............


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 16, 2009)

OK dude I'm going to be blunt with you.  If your camera cannot take good pictures of your bugs, don't post them.  We can't see them.  Same with your videos.  I don't mean to be a jerk but I'm just letting you know it's kind of pointless to post 'em until you can get a much better camera.

Pics of the setups are ok, though.


----------



## bhoeschcod (Feb 17, 2009)

Its not a camera its called a webcam Btw im grounded soi wont be on


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 17, 2009)

Webcam is still a type of camera.  Still don't take pictures until you can take high quality ones.


----------

